# Fiorenzato MC F4E Nano



## POV (Dec 1, 2016)

Just purchased a Fiorenzato MC F4E Nano grinder to partner Profitec 700.

Anyone else experienced these?

Hints or tips?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Paul, will be much the same as any Fiorenzato from the same family. Are you having any particular problems?


----------



## POV (Dec 1, 2016)

No, no problems, just thought I would ask the question, cheers



dfk41 said:


> Hi Paul, will be much the same as any Fiorenzato from the same family. Are you having any particular problems?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My tip would be, make sure she is run in properly, then run her with beans in the hopper as opposed to single dosing. I am not saying you cannot single dose, but these are commercial machines and run best the way god intended!


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

POV said:


> Just purchased a Fiorenzato MC F4E Nano grinder to partner Profitec 700.
> 
> Anyone else experienced these?
> 
> Hints or tips?


Just wondering how you found the F4, looking back on the last few months?

Am umm-ing and aa-hing over various options and it's a strong contender.

How does it score on grind retention?


----------

